# ipod/iphone Video through USB



## fasf2000 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi,

I have an F11 with NBT (2014).

Is it possible to access ipod/iphone videos using the USB connection, through coding?

Or the only option is using snap-in, and only with older ipod/iphones that do not have the lightning connector? (plugin option/video playback without coding)

I already activated USB Video for USB (API_USB_VIDEO and codecs). 

The point is that i want to use some video streaming apps in the ipod/iphone in the car, even with an older ipod/iphone if needed.

The API_IPOD_VIDEO controls this?
What else should i do?

Thanks.


----------



## Sonny184 (Nov 2, 2011)

You can no longer access video on your iPhone in your BMW. It is an Apple issue and not a BMW issue. Apple changed the video out to digital from analog starting with the iPhone 5, so no longer can it be transmitted to the BMW NBT system.


----------



## fasf2000 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi,

I know that the lightning connector does not have analog video, that's why i said "the only option is using snap-in, and only with older ipod/iphones that do not have the lightning connector? (plugin option/video playback without coding)" 

Meanwhile, i found some cheap iphone4S media snap-in, and i will probably buy it.
I will then connect an iphone 4s or ipad 3 (with 30-pin cable extender with video capabilities) to stream tv in realtime to the car.


----------



## Sonny184 (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes, that will work just fine. I load my video's on a thumb drive and then view them from that source. A little more work, but it functions just fine.


----------



## fasf2000 (Mar 23, 2015)

i'm doing this because the data usage from the tv app from my provider is free


----------



## fasf2000 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi,

Yesterday i used an iphone 4 from a friend, and tried to watch movies using the media snap-in i acquired but without success.
There is no video option and also no plugin option in the connected drive menu.

I search for this topics in the forum and i think this will not work with NBT.

Any comment? Can i change this behavior through coding?


----------



## Sonny184 (Nov 2, 2011)

There are two adaptors, make sure yours is the media adaptor, as that one is the only adaptor that will pass video. Also you need to have the proper BMW option to view video, and depending on your model it could be the "BMW apps" and "enhanced B/T and smart phone in". If your BMW will play a DVD then you have the correct options.

Coding will allow the video in motion, but without coding, video is display while parked. There is plenty of information is this forum about the adaptor part number and the correct BMW options for this to work properly.


----------



## fasf2000 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi,

I have the media one. In terms of options i have 6NS and acquired BMW Conneted Drive/BMW Online in the store, so i can use BMW Apps. 
I can use bmw apps also with this snap-in with iphone4.

I use bmw apps normally with my iphone6 through usb connection.

The goal here was having the video from an iphone 4 or iphone 4s

I already coded dvd in motion and video through usb.

Thanks.


----------



## akz_g (Mar 6, 2015)

*video through usb*

i have tried to code video via usb on my f20 but had no luck.

i have coded the following.

API_USB_VIDEO, ENT_CODEC_XVID,

can anyone advise? thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

akz_g said:


> i have tried to code video via usb on my f20 but had no luck.
> 
> i have coded the following.
> 
> ...


What head unit does car have?


----------



## akz_g (Mar 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> What head unit does car have?


hi shawn, how do i find out?

it is just standard with SE trim i think


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

akz_g said:


> hi shawn, how do i find out?
> 
> it is just standard with SE trim i think


What us name of HU in SVT (e.g. HU_NBT, HU_CIC, etc.)?


----------



## akz_g (Mar 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> What us name of HU in SVT (e.g. HU_NBT, HU_CIC, etc.)?


Hi, it is HU_ENTRYNAV


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

akz_g said:


> Hi, it is HU_ENTRYNAV


You cannot have USB Video with ENTRYNAV Head Unit.


----------



## akz_g (Mar 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You cannot have USB Video with ENTRYNAV Head Unit.


Oh that's a shame. Thanks for clarifying this anyways!


----------



## fasf2000 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi all,

Still no success seeing videos with an iphone 4 using a media snap-in (84212298308) in a NBT. 
I found this thread (http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1002151
), where a guy said he has this same scenario working (http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=16182958&postcount=6)

Yesterday i coded the following options:

HU_NBT 3003 API_IPOD_VIDEO
HU_NBT 3000 ENT_MC_VIDEO_SUPPORT

i already had coded these ones to watch movies in the usb port:

HU_NBT 3003 API_USB_VIDEO
HU_NBT 3000 ENT_CODEC_XVCD
HU_NBT 3000 ENT_CODEC_XVID
HU_NBT 3000 ENT_CODEC_OGG

Still no Plugin option in the connected drive menu.
I have a new option (video) in the other media, but i cannot see the movies, only hear the sound. I see just a cover of the movie in the screen...

And this option is shown either with the snap-in, or directly through the usb connection, with the same result.

I can perfectly listen to music and use the bmw connected drive app in the iphone 4 through the snap-in, except the movies...

Any ideas? :dunno:


----------



## dracon (Nov 5, 2009)

fasf2000 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Still no success seeing videos with an iphone 4 using a media snap-in (84212298308) in a NBT.
> I found this thread (http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1002151
> ...


Sounds like you don't have full BMW Apps enabled. Part of BMW Apps retrofitting or even stock is an FBAS cable which runs from the baseplate to the back of the headunit for the analog video signal.

If you didn't have BMW Apps from the factory, you are missing this FBAS cable and won't be able to display video until you retrofit the cable.


----------



## fasf2000 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi,

I assumed that that cable was installed either for the native 6NS option (the new 6NF option) or the BMW Apps

The description of the media snap-in states that. It says "or":

"Only applicable to vehicles produced after 9/2010 and equipped with either Smart Phone Integration (option code 6NF) *or* BMW Apps (option code 6NR)."

i need to contact my dealer to check if i have or not this cable...
I assume there is no other way to check this right?

thanks.


----------



## dracon (Nov 5, 2009)

fasf2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I assumed that that cable was installed either for the native 6NS option (the new 6NF option) or the BMW Apps
> 
> ...


If you didn't have 6NR (BMW Apps) from the factory, you most likely don't have this cabling as BMW now pretty much only installs the wiring for the options sold and the FBAS cable is specific to the 6NR option only.

Also, a factory level 6NR retrofit isn't available in the US as the retrofit kit is only sold in the Europe region.

Easiest way to tell is to check the pins on the connector the base plate connects to. It's usually located under the shift boot in the center console. If the male connector (not the baseplate side, but the vehicle side) has pins 6, 7 and 15, you have the FBAS cable installed. If not, you'll need to source the cable from a European BMW parts source and install it as your dealer cannot order parts marked as Euro-market only.


----------



## dracon (Nov 5, 2009)

I've attached the official retrofit document for SA6NR if you want to look through it. It gives the part number of the retrofit cable so you can find a place to order it.

It would seem that the ConnectedDrive store BMW Apps option is just for using the BMW Connected application and 3rd party apps which just requires a basic USB cable (like the white Apple Lightning) cable, but doesn't enable the Plug-In and Video Out features of 6NR. So it's kind of like a 6NR-Lite activation.


----------

